# Supermarkets near Smugglers Notch



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm checking into Smugglers notch on 6/29, woot! But, after speaking to some family that live within a half hour of the place they said there are no supermarkets anywhere around there.  The drive is about 7-8 hours from my place, so i COULD pack up a cooler and bring all my food with me, but, i'd rather not do that.

Do anyone know any supermarkets close to Smugglers notch? I'm coming from Long Island, if that helps.

Any other tips for Smugglers notch? I'm staying in the Sycamores section, other family staying in the Owls, 4 people over 60yrs old, 4 people in their 30's, 2 in their 20's and an 8yr old and a 2yr old total.  So we have a pretty diverse group.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 18, 2014)

Essex Junction 25mi and 40mins
Shaws 30mi 48mins. 

Plan on the supermarket during a day trip to Burlington. And plan to ship for multiple days. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 18, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm checking into Smugglers notch on 6/29, woot! But, after speaking to some family that live within a half hour of the place they said there are no supermarkets anywhere around there.  The drive is about 7-8 hours from my place, so i COULD pack up a cooler and bring all my food with me, but, i'd rather not do that.
> 
> Do anyone know any supermarkets close to Smugglers notch? I'm coming from Long Island, if that helps.
> 
> Any other tips for Smugglers notch? I'm staying in the Sycamores section, other family staying in the Owls, 4 people over 60yrs old, 4 people in their 30's, 2 in their 20's and an 8yr old and a 2yr old total.  So we have a pretty diverse group.



We come up from the Hudson Valley; Our drive is about 5 1/2 hours with the 20 minute ferry ride included).We take the NYS Thruway to the Northway and then take the Essex Ferry across the Lake into Charlotte. We then shop at Hannafords on the way up to the resort in Essex Junction off Route 15. (there is also a nice health food store also in the same plaza area as Hannafords).This store is about 45 minutes from the resort, so everything keeps fine until you check in. There is also a Price Chopper in Essex right on Route 15. We could shop in Burlington or Shelbourne, but we prefer the less crowded stores I mention here. Other times we have checked into the resort first and then driven the same day through the Notch into Stowe and shopped at Shaws. Shaws is less than 1/2 hour from the resort. I like to get it over with the day of arrival so I don't have to think about food shopping the rest of the week. There is a Farmers Market that also comes to the resort at the beginning of the week and you can get some fresh greens, fruits, bakery items and such. And there is a small, but expensive store right on sight in case you forget something or need an extra item. Has all the basics.

I usually take all the dry goods up with me (ex. tea, coffee, cereal, pasta, chips, bread, soda, wine, etc.) so I only have to buy the fresh/refrigerated/frozen things when I shop up there. Saves time. 

We own in Sycamores since 1999 and have traveled extensively throughout Vermont. What else did you want to know?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 18, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> We own in Sycamores since 1999 and have traveled extensively throughout Vermont. What else did you want to know?



Oh, that's awesome....So you go to Smugglers a lot....Some background....So i exchanged through RCI into Sycamores, but the other room in owls my family rented through a Wyndham owner.  They are checking in the 27th I'm checking in the 29th.  Through several conversations with the Smugg's people, they can NOT buy a Smuggs pass at all.  I'm going to get one on the 29th that covers 8 people, so i'm just worried about the time i'm not checked in yet, Friday Night, Saturday, Sunday Daytime.

So my question is, What activities/events, area's are 'Smuggs Pass Only', like, you can even pay to get in if you don't have a Smuggs pass?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 18, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Oh, that's awesome....So you go to Smugglers a lot....Some background....So i exchanged through RCI into Sycamores, but the other room in owls my family rented through a Wyndham owner.  They are checking in the 27th I'm checking in the 29th.  Through several conversations with the Smugg's people, they can NOT buy a Smuggs pass at all.  I'm going to get one on the 29th that covers 8 people, so i'm just worried about the time i'm not checked in yet, Friday Night, Saturday, Sunday Daytime.
> 
> So my question is, What activities/events, area's are 'Smuggs Pass Only', like, you can even pay to get in if you don't have a Smuggs pass?



The Pass basically covers the use of all the "public" pools and waterslides, guided hikes and walks and the Fun Zone, etc. There are also paid activities and I believe the PASS also gives you a discount on the camps. For the few days there before you check in, if they are staying in OWLs (those are top notch! Pardon the pun!) they will have use of the North Hill pool (which has a water slide), and is indoor/outdoor, as well as a gym and hot tubs, etc. as part of their stay. How old are the people staying in OWLS?

I am surprised they cannot buy a PASS. I thought they would be able to, but, really, depending on the ages and for the few days there, they should be fine and will save some money until you arrive.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 18, 2014)

Two 60+, two 30+, one 2yr old.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 18, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Two 60+, two 30+, one 2yr old.



They will be fine. The 4 adults might want to hike and they can do so on their own- there are trail maps, etc. Most of the guided hikes are during the week anyway, so they will have their passes by then. But- the pool at North Hill has a wonderful water spray area for the 2 year old (indoors). Pools very nice for everyone to swim in.

All depends what they like doing- lots in the area as well. I suggest a run into Stowe-also- see the Trapp Family Lodge- take the tour. Check the website for times. There is the Boyden Winery nearby-Oh, and going into the Notch is very interesting- you will see when you drive into it...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 18, 2014)

In the past, it was said that if you rented from a wyndham owner, and agreed to go to a sales presentation with both husband and wife, or qualifying single person they would sell you a pass.

When we came from down south, two years ago, we took a route that had us cross Lake Champlain on the ferry over to Burlington.  It was very scenic.
http://www.ferries.com/


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 18, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> In the past, it was said that if you rented from a wyndham owner, and agreed to go to a sales presentation with both husband and wife, or qualifying single person they would sell you a pass.
> 
> When we came from down south, two years ago, we took a route that had us cross Lake Champlain on the ferry over to Burlington.  It was very scenic.
> http://www.ferries.com/



All the ferries are really nice, but I recommend the Essex Ferry-it is before the Burlington Ferry so you get to it faster on the Northway and it is a shorter ride across (20 minutes)- and the small hamlet of Essex, NY is cute - while you wait for the ferry to take you to Vermont (a very short wait) there is an ice cream place and a restaurant right on the water- incredibly scenic-the best ferry views in my opinion- the one we always take and we've taken all of them. It takes you into Charlotte and you go through Shelbourne (Vt Teddy bear factory; Shelbourne Museum)- all very beautiful- and follow the directions to Smuggs through Essex Junction VT from there. You will pass the supermarkets on the way.

The ferry is nice also in that it allows you to get out of the car and stretch your legs and see this beautiful other part of Vermont.We just rented a cottage on the Lake this past May and visited a lot of the islands, etc. There is such history associated with the Lake- but that's a whole 'nother story...

If you are going to get passes for everybody based on your Sycamores unit, the OWLs crew shouldn't waste the money for a pass, especially since they have a 2 year old- the baby will be ok for just the couple of days. My husband and I are 58 and 60 and we keep busy and never use our benefit passes (part of the ownership) anymore. We end up doing paid activities and exploring outside the resort. We swim in the Sycamores pool, do our own hikes on our own schedule, etc. and we are fine.


----------



## hdmass (Jun 18, 2014)

There are several playgrounds around Smuggs.  Behind the Hearth and Candle there is a green space with a playground and they usually set up a sandbox area.  There is also a "hidden" playground behind the tennis courts (near the Court Side Pool).  The North Hill also has a playground.  http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/amenities/playgrounds.php
Without the Smuggs Pass I'm pretty sure that your family can get into the Court Side pool which has a pool, waterslide and a small, very shallow kiddie pool.  Also, the Owls have a pond (not swimable) but I remember seeing lots of frogs and turtles there a few years back.


----------



## persia (Jun 18, 2014)

There's a Costco (32 miles/39 min) and a Trader Joe's (35 miles/43 minutes) in Burlington.


----------



## persia (Jun 21, 2014)

persia said:


> There's a Costco (32 miles/39 min) and a Trader Joe's (35 miles/43 minutes) in Burlington.



Costco Colchester
218 Lower Mountain View Dr, 
Colchester, VT 05446

1 (802) 655-4356

Trader Joe's
200 Dorset St, 
South Burlington, VT 05403

1 (802) 658-4500


----------



## persia (Jun 29, 2014)

Just left Boston area, on our way, I hope Vermont still has free coffee at it's rest areas!  Set the satnav to Trader Joe's, South Burlington!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2014)

persia said:


> Just left Boston area, on our way, I hope Vermont still has free coffee at it's rest areas!  Set the satnav to Trader Joe's, South Burlington!



Yes- they still have the free green mountain coffee, but you should leave a donation! The Vermont Welcome Centers are wonderful and they deserve support.


----------



## persia (Jul 3, 2014)

Had the free coffee.  BTW in four of the five seasons (Mud, Spring, Summer, Autumn) there is a small Shaws supermarket in Stowe about 13 miles away. Winter of course closes 108 and Stowe becomes further away...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2014)

persia said:


> Had the free coffee.  BTW in four of the five seasons (Mud, Spring, Summer, Autumn) there is a small Shaws supermarket in Stowe about 13 miles away. Winter of course closes 108 and Stowe becomes further away...



We always went to Shaws to shop. We would unpack and then go out to Stowe thru the Notch to food shop, since we didn't arrive from that direction. But we started to change to stopping at Hannafords in Essex Junction on the way to Smuggs in the past few years. There is also a really good health food store in the same shopping plaza. 

We have gone to Stowe in winter through Morrisville. It's really not that bad- but it is, of course, a longer ride (maybe 40 minutes). But we live in the country anyway and we are used to long rides to get anywhere. Heck, and when we are on vacation we have all the time in the world!


----------



## persia (Jul 5, 2014)

The PriceChopper in Hannaford would be the closest chain supermarket in the Winter...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2014)

persia said:


> The PriceChopper in Hannaford would be the closest chain supermarket in the Winter...



Yes- Price Chopper and Hannaford are convenient especially if you are coming in from that direction, but there is also a supermarket in Morrisville that is closer as well, so that is a good option any season. And don't forget the great little general stores in Jeffersonville and Cambridge.


----------

